# rear t case seal going out on 2500HD



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

hey i have a 04 2500hd with the 6.0. my t case seal was leaking on the back where the drive shaft comes out. i put a new seal and the bushing in side of it in. lasted about 2500 miles and blew out again. it drips down on to my drive shaft when i drive making a great mess all over my underside.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Are you positive the oil is coming from around the yoke and not out of the end where the Welch plug is pressed into the end of it?

Does it have the updated nickel plated yoke? If not, replace it with one as the original first design yokes caused many issues with oil leakage and drive line noises.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Pump rub is also a possibility.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

what is pump rub? im not sure if its nickel plated yoke.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

grosser397;794168 said:


> what is pump rub? im not sure if its nickel plated yoke.


Easiest way to tell if it's nickel plated is it will have very little rust/corrosion on it because it's nickel plated, which of course is a good corrosion inhibitor. Service/dealer records from the past may also show it was updated through warranty.

"Pump rub" is a condition thats known on the 261/263 T-cases where the internal oil pump plate wears through it's small wear tab in the tail housing and ultimately wears a small hole right through the exterior of the case itself, causing a fluid leak. Easy to check if you get under the truck and have a look but you should have easily spotted the issue the first time during seal replacement if it was the previous problem. Not that it couldn't be the new problem for the leak as they'll go without warning.

Pump rub


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

B&B
does the updated yoke also apply to and 2002 ? I have small amounts of oil leaking in that general area

Lou


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BigLou80;794280 said:


> B&B
> does the updated yoke also apply to and 2002 ? I have small amounts of oil leaking in that general area Lou


 Sure does. Be sure to replace both the bushing and seal as well for maximum benefit. wesport


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

$150 for the new yoke OUCH. They said the thing lists for $193

Its not leaking enough to leave a spot on the gound, its just wet in that general area, I think it may wait a little while


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BigLou80;794717 said:


> $150 for the new yoke OUCH. They said the thing lists for $193
> 
> Its not leaking enough to leave a spot on the gound, its just wet in that general area, I think it may wait a little while


If it's just a little wet/damp don't be concerned about it, make sure the T-case is full and run it.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;794755 said:


> If it's just a little wet/damp don't be concerned about it, make sure the T-case is full and run it.


I have a little "wetness" at the output shaft (to the rear end)- not enough to really drip much, but is damp- is this something to worry about, or am I okay?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;795459 said:


> I have a little "wetness" at the output shaft (to the rear end)- not enough to really drip much, but is damp- is this something to worry about, or am I okay?


Nothing at all to be concerned with. If you checked the many of the RWD vehicles on the road today over 50K on miles you'd find that the many of them are the same way. A little dampness is normal.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

a little leak has now become a much bigger leak so I got the new yoke today and want to install it tomorrow I need to change the front universal to do the job and was thinking of changing the back one for good measure

I was wondering what brand of U joints people have had good luck with


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Heavy duty greaseable ones...you will notice a difference in the weight of the crappy u-joint compared to the nicer HD ones!I don't really remember brand...blue and yellow box I think, don't hold me to it though!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I think the blue and yellow boxes are precision brand. Good quality ujoints.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

You might have done this but It's a good idea to lube the seal with a little grease or transfer case oil before slipping the yoke into it transfer case. Also check your shaft for imperfections where it contacts the seal. This should be good with the new yoke. I have replaced this seal before on chevy's and there always seems to be oil spatter on the underside from the yoke area.


----------



## pensty (Mar 29, 2009)

Just changed the engine oil in the 08 2500HD and noticed the weeping tailshaft seal at 18,000 miles. Did the factory not apply their own updates?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Blue & Yellow box sounds like it may be MOOG parts.......


----------

